# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar safety warning for flood effected areas.

## applied

This Memo and others have been circulating around the technical regulators as warnings to homeowners and tradies not trained in this area.   Queensland's floods, solar panels and electrical safety - Department of Justice and Attorney-General  
The short of this means that solar panels must be properly isolated as they will generate voltage even if the inverter has been isolated.

----------

